# Masterbuilt 1050 and Fireboard Extreme Issue



## Grillinin SC (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a Masterbuilt 1050 and a Fireboard extreme BBQ edition.  My problem is when I first start up the grill using the Fireboard to reach desired temperature the fan will start to build up speed to about 75 to 85% then shut down and start the process all over again.  It took over an hour for it the first time in order to reach a temperature of 275 degrees and if I would open the lid it would lose 40 degrees and take a half hour in order to get it back up to 275.  The masterbuilt runs the fan just fine getting to temp and takes just minutes to get from ambient temperature to desired degree.  We have tried several variations on the App and nothing seems to help.  However once the temperature has been reached the Fireboard works great.   I have been told that the Fireboard is supposed to be able to work the fan just like the Masterbuilt but as of right now it will not live up to advertised.  Has anyone else had this issue and found a solution or have any ideas of what is going on?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 25, 2020)

1. How are you setting the temperature target on the Fireboard?
2. Which PID setting are you using? Most of us that have been using a Fireboard for a while have settled on          V.05
3. Have you changed any fan settings on the  Fireboard? Leave it at 100% if you have


----------



## Grillinin SC (Jun 26, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> 1. How are you setting the temperature target on the Fireboard?
> 2. Which PID setting are you using? Most of us that have been using a Fireboard for a while have settled on          V.05
> 3. Have you changed any fan settings on the  Fireboard? Leave it at 100% if you have


Thanks for getting back to me.  To answer your questions I have tried manual and auto, several variations of the PID mode and several percentages with fan speed.  None of those variations worked to get the fan to go to 100% during the initial warm up phase.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 26, 2020)

Grillinin SC said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.  To answer your questions I have tried manual and auto, several variations of the PID mode and several percentages with fan speed.  None of those variations worked to get the fan to go to 100% during the initial warm up phase.


What kind of power source for the Fireboard? Running on internal battery? Fireboard wall wart? And you are connected to the fan with the Fireboard Drive cable?


----------

